# Prop recommendations for Tohatsu 60??



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

I have a tiller Tohatsu MFS60. The outboard guy put a 14 pitch aluminum prop on there. It’s running really high RPMs, but not quite hitting the rev meter. It is close though and the boat is running slow. I am thinking or switching to a 15pitch or 16pitch aluminum. Main thing for me is speed and efficiency. Any recommendations for props would be helpful.
Boat is a beryllium 17.5. Weight is around 550.


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

Keep the aluminum as a spare and buy a Powertech SCB. Get a tiny tach and adjust pitch accordingly


----------



## Captgary (Apr 8, 2020)

VANMflyfishing said:


> I have a tiller Tohatsu MFS60. The outboard guy put a 14 pitch aluminum prop on there. It’s running really high RPMs, but not quite hitting the rev meter. It is close though and the boat is running slow. I am thinking or switching to a 15pitch or 16pitch aluminum. Main thing for me is speed and efficiency. Any recommendations for props would be helpful.
> Boat is a beryllium 17.5. Weight is around 550.
> View attachment 208428


----------



## Captgary (Apr 8, 2020)

Captgary said:


> [/QUO
> i have a 2021 saltmarsh heron 16 that with the stock 11x16 aluminum prop gives the best top speed if thats what i wanted.i bought a solas 11x15 that has a better hole shot but lost about 3mph on top end.aluminum ran 5600rpm with ok holeshot,stainless has a better holeshot at 6000rpm.if you are not concerned with roughing up the prop try the stock aluminum 11x16


----------



## Captgary (Apr 8, 2020)

keep in mind that these small outboard have a small prop shaft and are easy to bend if you hit hard objects.aluminum is cheap and foregiving,just my two cents worth


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Yamaha black stainless (10.25x16p) has been my chosen prop for the MFS 60. Mount on 3rd hole. I regularly run 20+ minutes to spots that I can pole into. 36-39mph.
PT SCB is a good alternative. I liked the grip of the 4 blade but many folks run the SCB 3 blade.
If you fish expansive mud flats regularly, Foreman’s prop (12.5x14p), screens or Mac’s LW pickup, and cav plate is the way to go. 32-34mph.
All out speed prop will be the stock Tohatsu aluminum 11x15p or 16p. 38-39mph.

Build is looking good on IG.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanks @Salt I'll check out the yamaha black stainless. I was thinking get the stock 16p to see what that does, then go from there. I regularly make long runs throughout the day since I do everything with the boat. 

Thanks! IG has been fun. I just gotta find time to paint the top...its hard when the weather is so nice!


----------



## Joekurimai (Jan 9, 2015)

SRD 3 15p on my conchfish has me hitting 40-41 light, compared to stock 11x15 at 38-39. SRD has better grip in turns and more trim for more bow lift.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Following.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

Joekurimai said:


> SRD 3 15p on my conchfish has me hitting 40-41 light, compared to stock 11x15 at 38-39. SRD has better grip in turns and more trim for more bow lift.


Sweet, I'll check it out. I need some bow lift too.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Salt said:


> Yamaha black stainless (10.25x16p) has been my chosen prop for the MFS 60. Mount on 3rd hole. I regularly run 20+ minutes to spots that I can pole into. 36-39mph.
> PT SCB is a good alternative. I liked the grip of the 4 blade but many folks run the SCB 3 blade.
> If you fish expansive mud flats regularly, Foreman’s prop (12.5x14p), screens or Mac’s LW pickup, and cav plate is the way to go. 32-34mph.
> All out speed prop will be the stock Tohatsu aluminum 11x15p or 16p. 38-39mph.
> ...


I just took the Powertech off mine for a Yamaha YBS. Good move for me


----------



## hyperlite986 (6 mo ago)

Take a look at the Powertech SWC4. I'm running a 12 pitch on a 50 Tohatsu and it's been a nice prop for me. Runs high (Jackplate up 4"), good grip, stays on plane at low speeds. I'm on a heavy aluminum flat bottom 15'-6" X 56" bottom and it pushes me 32.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanks, I'll check it out. I don't need the crazy hull shot as much as the speed due to running long distances. I miss my 1652 mvjt. It's hard to beat a heavy jon boat.

Update, I ordered a Solas Amita 3 15 pitch. I called Tohatsu and they said boats.net is their supplier and confirmed the OEM Props are rebranded Amita props. I am going to try it out and see if I get the right RPMs. If other performance numbers are good, then I'll just run it with that. If not, I'll buy a YBS or a Powertech SRD 3. Those two props seem similar in design and performance with the slight edge going to the YBS; however, the PT SRD does have more bow lift from chatting with a few people which I could use since my batteries are up front. Or, I might use the $300 to buy lithium batteries and rebalance 50lbs if the aluminum prop gets the top end up without sacrificing hull shot or cavitation/ventilation. I can keep those interested posted. Just let me know.


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Hey VANM, what was the outcome?? I’m about to put a 60 Tohat on my whipray and your set-up is pretty much the same. Motor comes with a factory prop but hearing your experience might cut down my search and try time. I’m not looking for hole shot, more increased speed in case I have a few heavies on-board.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

@R-Dub mine came with the stock 14 pitch. I ended up adding the stock 15 pitch. There is still some play in the throttle for more space to move up. This winter, I'll probably buy a stainless 15 pitch or 16 pitch aluminum. I'd say go with the 16 aluminum or 15 SRD3 15 pitch. I hit 38mph when the prop was brand new, but now at 35mph tops since the motor isn't allowing me to go full throttle. If I went up a pitch or went stainless, I'd be at 38-40


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

VANMflyfishing said:


> @R-Dub mine came with the stock 14 pitch. I ended up adding the stock 15 pitch. There is still some play in the throttle for more space to move up. This winter, I'll probably buy a stainless 15 pitch or 16 pitch aluminum. I'd say go with the 16 aluminum or 15 SRD3 15 pitch. I hit 38mph when the prop was brand new, but now at 35mph tops since the motor isn't allowing me to go full throttle. If I went up a pitch or went stainless, I'd be at 38-40
> [/QUOTE
> Thank you for the feedback!! I’ll post up here when I find the right prop for what I’d like to see.


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Whoops!! Thank you for the feedback!! I’ll post up my final results too.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hole shot not hull shot


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

Country boy once told me, when he got his new prop the hull shot out real fast. Hull Shot..


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

Dang, idk what I was typing 5 months ago haha the other day I was looking at the oyster rash and was like "damn, dat hull shot"


----------

